# Q about GPS Navigation - USA / Europe



## pibrahim (May 12, 2006)

Howdy all,

Am looking at importing a 350Z from the States (to the UK). I assume that the DVD supplied only contains maps for the USA - am I able to use a Europe DVD in the navigation system? Or am I out of luck?

As an aside, what's the general consensus on the navigation system - efficient? Good interface? I've been using a Lexus navigation system for a while but I'm still not overly fond of it and the Nissan one looks awful sleek...


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

pibrahim said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> Am looking at importing a 350Z from the States (to the UK). I assume that the DVD supplied only contains maps for the USA - am I able to use a Europe DVD in the navigation system? Or am I out of luck?
> 
> As an aside, what's the general consensus on the navigation system - efficient? Good interface? I've been using a Lexus navigation system for a while but I'm still not overly fond of it and the Nissan one looks awful sleek...


Your Nissan dealer will take care of the map transfer I'm not sure about the other nav systems since I have not used either of them.


----------

